# Storchen-Webcam



## Inken (2. Mai 2010)

Liebe Storchenfreunde!


Hautnah und faszinierend!

Ich schaue hier schon seit Tagen regelmäßig rein, aber nun möchte ich es euch auch zeigen: 

Familie Adebar aus Gögglingen/Ulm.

Wunderschöne Aufnahmen, wie ich finde!


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken

Jetzt ist es leider schon relativ dunkel, aber einer der Störche hebt sich vor dem beleuchteten Hintergrund der Kirche noch sehr gut ab.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

oki


----------



## Inken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Moin ihrs!

Sie ist wieder aktiv: die Storchenwebcam in der Nähe von Ulm. 

Hoffentlich haben die beiden in diesem Jahr mehr Glück..:beten

Aktuell ist nur leider grad keiner zu Hause..


----------



## Conny (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken,

toller Link


----------



## Inken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Ja Conny, ich schaue auch immer wieder gerne rein! 

Aber noch schöner ist es, wenn auch jemand daheim ist!


----------



## Regs (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken,
das ist ja spannend - ich warte auf den Anflug...


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Sorry, aber diese ewige Laden der Bilder geht mir wirklich auf den Schnürsenkel. 

Ich bevorzuge da http://www.storchennest.de/.


----------



## R8. (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Schaut mal hier. Ich gucke öfters mal da war der immer da & des ist ein Film also kein elendes Bilder laden ;D.  http://www.luisenpark.de/mein-luisenpark/storchenwebcam


----------



## koifischfan (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Mit 384kBit hoppst das Bild aber auch.


----------



## R8. (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Ja schon aber ich finde es sieht besser aus als wenn sich die Bilder immer ganz neu generieren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Ey Klasse Inken,
da schau ich doch gerne ab und an mal rein


----------



## Inken (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Ich freue mich, wenn es euch auch gefällt! 

Die Cam im Luisenpark zeigt auch tolle Bilder, und immerhin ist da jemand zu Hause!! 

Mich persönlich stört das Neuladen der Bilder nicht sonderlich, da ich ja nicht grad' stundenrund draufschaue. Aber ich finde die Einstellung klasse! Denn wenn eins der Tiere da ist -und gestern habe ich schon eins gesehen- dann sitzt man wirklich in der ersten Reihe!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Aber das Bild refresht doch alle 5 Sekunden, ist ja fast wie ein Livestream.


----------



## inge50 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken,

danke für den Link :knuddel

Die ersten Küken sind geschlüpft. 

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## gollnir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

echt klasse...ich seh das erste mal in meinem leben storchküken und noch dazu frisch geschlüpt


----------



## willi1954 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hier mal ein Link zu einer Live Camera, sie zeigt das Nest eines Schwarzstorches. Stammt aus einem Naturschutzgebiet in Estland.

Dort ist auch eine Livecam von einem brütenden Schreiadler. Beides hochintressant.

LG Willi


----------



## Inken (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Wie schööön! 

Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr auf dieser Seite gewesen, was für eine Überraschung!

Ich freue mich sehr, zumal das Storchenpärchen im letzten Jahr so viel Pech hatte und keine Jungen schlüpfen konnten!  

:freu


----------



## Goldi2009 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken,

stimmt! Vergangenes Jahr war richtig schlechtes Wetter für die Storcheneltern. 

Wie schnell die kleinen Storchenbabys wachsen. Ich schaue täglich rein. Echt toll, so was mal beobachten zu können. Die Fütterungzeit mag ich am liebsten. Soooo süß.


----------



## Inken (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

So wie es aussieht, hat es eins der drei Storchenkinder nicht geschafft..


----------



## Doris (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Ich sehe aber nur noch eins dort sitzen​


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Wie cool ist das denn!? 

Hab diesen Thread erst jetzt gesehen. Die zwei Links von Willi funzen bei mir nicht in der Arbeit, da wird Silverlink verlangt, aber ich darf da nix installieren, bin kein Admin :evil

Das letzte Bild von den 2 Storchenkindern ist von vor 15 Minuten. Was ist den mit dem rechten? Schläft das oder ist es tot?  hoffenlich ersteres... :?


edit: jetzt seh ich erst, da sind ja drei!! das mittlere hab ich nicht gesehen! also das linke und das mittlere schauen ganz lebendig drein 

nochmal edit: was sind denn diese weißen wedeln vorm Gesicht des linken? ist da eine Katze oben?


----------



## willi1954 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Moin zusammen

schade Danny, aber es ist schon sehr intressant, das live zu sehen. Leider fällt die Storchenkamera ab und an aus. Aber hab mal eben versucht, vom Bildschirm abzufotografieren.
Hoffe,die Qualität ist nicht zu schlecht. 4 stramme Schwarzstorchjunge, ist schon was feines, vorallem das es alle 4 geschafft haben .
Auch noch ein Bild vom Adlernest, da ist ein Junges vor ca 1 Woche geschlüpft, das 2. Ei wird zwar noch erbrütet, aber ob da noch etwas kommt ?

LG Willi


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

@Willi: Hast du wirklich deinen Monitor fotografiert ?

Versuch mal die Tastenkombination *Shift*(+)*Druck*. Dann brauchste nur noch auf z.B Paint den fertigen Screen einzufügen und abzuspeichern.

Siehe Anhang:


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Oh, Willi, die sind ja ganz entzückend!!! Schade, dass ich das hier nicht sehen kann. Werde es mal von daheim aus versuchen


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

wow, jetzt kommen die Bilder alle 5 Sekunden!!


----------



## willi1954 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*



			
				ONYX;344583Versuch mal die Tastenkombination [B schrieb:
			
		

> Shift[/B](+)*Druck*. Dann brauchste nur noch auf z.B Paint den fertigen Screen einzufügen und abzuspeichern.
> 
> Siehe Anhang:




stimmt, sieht besser aus

lg Willi


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Noch besser ist mit re. MT "Grafik kopieren" und dann wo einfügen, dann hast den ganzen unnötigen Rest vom Bildschirm ned drauf


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

@Anne: haben die "fixe" Fütterungszeiten? Ich hab gerade vorhin anscheinend die Reste einer Fütterung beobachtet, aber leider den Schichtwechsel verpasst. Das muss ja erst cool aussehen, wenn da der 2. Storch vielleicht auch noch aus der Richtung angeflogen kommt, wo man hinsieht... und wenn er dann landet... Blöd nur, dass ich auch was arbeiten muss, so kann ich nicht permanent schauen 
Aber wenn sie fixe Zeiten hätten..... dann könnt ich ja zeitgerecht reinschaun


----------



## willi1954 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Das funktioniert bei einem Videostream nicht, Danny..

Aber Frage am Rande, kennt jemand eine Software, die den Videostream capturen kann? Man könnte so ein kleines Filmchen mit den schönsten Szenen im Nest drehen.

LG Willi


----------



## seppl (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo, die jungen Störche schauen nicht ganz gesund aus. Ein Storchenkind ist wohl schon Tod.
Die Storcheneltern wärmen die kleinen auch nicht. Schade. Ob die zwei dies überstehen?
Grüße Marion:beten


----------



## Inken (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Eines ist wohl nicht mehr am Leben.. 
Und die anderen beiden? Schlafen die zwei gleichzeitig?


----------



## ONYX (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Die andren 2 sind zum Glück noch am Leben.


----------



## Eowyn (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo,

bin zufällig über noch ne Cam gestolpert. Schaut mal hier. http://www.storch-in-bayern.de/


----------



## Goldi2009 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo,
die zwei schauen doch gut aus! Das eine Storchenbaby fiel mir von Anfang an auf, sah etwas kümmerlicher aus. Die Geschwister schaffen es ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Inken (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Tolle Cam, Barbara! Und nicht nur Standbilder!


----------



## Eowyn (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Inken,

das hat mir daran auch gefallen. Sie sind sogar jetzt noch emsig unterwegs.

Wir haben im Dorf zwar auch ein Storchenpaar, aber leider keine Webcam. 

Bei den Bildern von Ollivander müssten aber irgendwo bei den Teichbildern der Horst sehen zu sein.

Vielleicht kann ich ja mal ein paar Bilder liefern, falls es Junge gibt.


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Raubtierfütterung

die armen Eltern tun mir leid


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo in die Runde 

Bei uns in der nähe,in Bornheim, steht auch eine Webcam.  

http://www.pfalzstorch.de/bilder/live1.html

Leider nur alle 5 min ein neues Bild.

Aber man sieht deutlich wir haben die größeren __ Frösche 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2    " der jetzt seinen Geburtstag feiern geht "


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Storchen-Webcam*

Hallo Patrick,

na denn herzlichen Glückwunsch und feier schön!

:gratuliere


----------

